# Meet my happy gang



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Hiya

I thought I show you my little furry friends. Here are the pictures of my kitties.

Anton is my six year old Russian Blue cat.



















:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunning cats...beautiful pics.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning cats...beautiful pics.


Oh, thanks, Free Spirit, I am just about to put a few more pictures 

Here is our little Nikita - we found her on our doorstep back in September, full of fleas quite skinny. She is a fatty now 









Snoozing


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

tatikprice said:


> Oh, thanks, Free Spirit, I am just about to put a few more pictures
> 
> Here is our little Nikita - we found her on our doorstep back in September, full of fleas quite skinny. She is a fatty now
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat and clearly lucky to have found you.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

As I mentioned in the Introductions we are about to get a third kitty - another Russian Blue (I am addicted to them  ). We went to meet her and the breeders last month and here are a couple of piccies I took during the visit:




























She is so adorable, I can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW...What a stunner...now im jealous. 
How adorable is she?.......you take beautiful pics as well, they really do your cats justice. Brings out their real beauty.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Back in August we lost our beloved Spock - the nicest cat I have ever met. He was in his mid-twenties, always thought he was still a kitten though. He used to race around the house with his little "bruv" Anton. I miss him so much.

















And within a month our other beautiful furry friend got very ill, and we lost her. Her name was Roswell.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment once again. I love photography, and luckily, ketties don't seem to mind me taking pictures of them


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

They are both gorgeous too and im sorry for your loss. 
Your'e good at your pic taking though.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of my Anton:










Asleep in his comfy new radiator bed:









What a happy face


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunning cat and so proud looking...think i might get you to come and take pics of my cat...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful cats - I do love the blues! Good luck with getting your new one!

Lou
x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

id love another cat..our one died a few years back but dad dont want another one


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, Free Spirit - I would not mind being an animal (nature) photographer 



*Princess* said:


> id love another cat..our one died a few years back but dad dont want another one


*Princess* - shame your dad does not want to get another cat 

After losing Spock and Roswell within one month both me and my husband felt that it is too painful an experience when they die and we thought - that is it, no more cats. But we had our Anton, and the little Nikita turned up on the door step in the next week - it was like a sign - we are now getting back to having three


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your cats are beautiful, great pics xxx


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

cant beat the santa hat, they should be allowed to wear them all year round


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your photos are stunning! I love the pictures of Anton and your nw Russian Blue kitten - Russian Blues are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub: I'd love one but my husband says one breed is enough (and a moggy mind you).
So sorry for the loss of Roswell and Spock so close together but I hope your new kitties will help to fill the gap. Look forward to seeing more of you beautiful cats and fabulous photography.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are all georgous thanks for sharing


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aww all beautiful pictures spock looked like a character!


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for such nice comments everyone. I am so glad you like photos of my kitties. :blushing: I will be putting some more later on.



joote said:


> aww all beautiful pictures spock looked like a character!


Joote, Spock really was a character - he was a very intelligent, friendly old pal - he is much missed. He had all of his teeth removed at some point - he looked a bit unusual because of that  he was still managing the crunchies! 

Your kitty is so cute, reminded me of a "Kittler" cat from Cats That Look Like Hitler!


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I got a few more pictures of my gang - the little one has been with us for just over a week, she has settled very well from the first day, Anton and Nikita play with her now. We called her Alsou (after a Russian pop singer, my husband likes her). Alsou is so friendly, and as crazy as any kitten :001_wub: Here are the latest pictures.


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Anton was watching Alsou playing earlier today:










And this is Alsou on the first day in her new home (comfortable and relaxed):


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Nikita really enjoys playing with the little one, she often hides under the bed or behind the door and then leaps out  I made a funny video of her hiding under the bed today. Here it is YouTube - Psycho monster under the bed


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww there all so purrrty. I want one.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Booootiful!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Alsou looks so relaxed Pretty kitty with a lovely name


----------

